#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  narayana iit study material for 11th & 12th good condition...  Delhi for Rs. 3000

## soumil123

Complete set of Narayana institute's course books
- containing ALL books chapter wise (Physics , Chemistry, mathematics)
- objective type, subjective, previous years JEE questions included.
- extremely helpful for engineering preparation
narayana 12th cbse workbooks also included
(got 90 % by just doing them 4 one month)
CONTACT  -soumil
                  9716876976





  Similar Threads: hii very good for study mat Good study material narayana iit study material for 11th & 12th good condition...  Delhi Study in Australia is Good Idea Good Engineering Colleges in DELHI/NCR??

----------

